# PJ's pets closed ?!?!? WTH!!!



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

So..... came to Pickering and noticed the doors was closed. And lights off. Googled and found out permanently closed?!??

I kinda liked the fish and reptiles and some of the dry goods sections and just looking around. 

Wow! What happened to the company ?!?? 

This may not be a shock to most of you ha ha ha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4x (Dec 13, 2014)

They shut down about a year ago. I read their margins dropped too much after they stopped selling pups and kittens.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh. Well with knowledge and people more aware of where pups and kittens can come from this must have hit them pretty hard. Many companies stay afloat with dry goods, fish and reptiles tho! And they always had good bird selections it seemed. It's too bad a Canadian company down the tubes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

